# Ein paar Fragen zu Google AdSense



## Kurt Cobain (4. Oktober 2006)

TAg TAg

Also wollt mal n paar Fragen zu Google AdSense stellen... und hier sind sie:

1.) Wovon hängt es ab,wieviel man pro Klick bekommt
Ich hab gehört, dass man zwischen 1cent und 50 cent pro Klick bekommt stimmt das

2.)Wenn ihr eine HP habt: Wieviel verdient ihr im Monat mit google 
(bitte dann auch URL zu eurer HP schicken)

3.) Wenn man sich für google AdSense bewirbt, wie lange dauert es, bis man eine Antwort bekommt


Hoffe ihr könnt diese Fragen beantworten

Gruß ich


----------



## cameeel (7. Oktober 2006)

Kurt Cobain hat gesagt.:


> 1.) Wovon hängt es ab,wieviel man pro Klick bekommt
> Ich hab gehört, dass man zwischen 1cent und 50 cent pro Klick bekommt stimmt das


Ich informiere mich derzeit auch über AdSense, und was ich bisher so gelesen habe, sagt mir das es auf die Keywords ankommt. Es scheint sogar Anbieter zu geben, bei denen man sich monatlich die profitabelsten Keywords kaufen kann. Ob das wirklich funktioniert vermag ich jedoch nicht zu sagen... hat da jemand schon mehr Erfahrungen gemacht?
Bei diesen Keyword-Lieferanten scheinen sogar weit mehr als 50 Cent pro Klick drin zu sein... aber genau das macht mich etwas stutzig...

Auf die anderen zwei Fragen kann ich dir noch keine Antwort liefern 

cAm3eel


----------

